# HDS EDC GITD?



## eightbitpotion (Apr 16, 2011)

I remember quite some time ago... I saw some pictures with some ra clickys that had a gitd button. Are these generic... and do they still make them?

Also I'm looking for the gitd lens o-ring for a ra clicky, but for the life of me can't find the exact size that I need... anyone know what size these are? I ordered the flashlight a few days ago and am trying to get everything together.

Any info is highly appreciated!


----------



## blackfly (May 7, 2011)

I think the o-ring sizes are in the back of the manual.


----------

